# HCL works great on pins



## P_CARROLL (Jun 29, 2007)

The following is a couple of pics of HCL on pins. I am processing aircraft avionics pins that had a problem with stainless steel collars which nitric does'nt dissolve. The HCL works great and is alot cheaper that nitric. Here are a couple of pics of what 40+ pounds of pins gets reduces to. This is just the primary reclamation and will soon be going to refining.


----------



## austexjwlry (Jun 29, 2007)

p carrol

Thats a lot of work! Well done so far! I like your setup.

In the first picture is that a 4" pvc pipe cap with holes drilled in it for filtering small batches? I'm sort of stuck on using a 409 spray bottle to wash with. How well does your wash down bottle work? I have yet to try one! 

Very interesting table also. After seeing it I might consider using some heavy duty steel framed windows I salvaged from a hostital remodeling job for a fume hood. Could just use acid resistant paint to protect them for a short while anyway. Might possibly be able to use some aluminum frame windows for a year or so? I wouldn't care how ugly it is or how long it would last.I really feel the need for a fume hood.

You seem like you've been doing this for a while!

Thanks for the great pictures.

Wayne


----------



## mike.fortin (Jun 29, 2007)

Wayne--my buddy who has a metal hood painted his with an epoxe paint he found in Autozone or Shucks. He painted it 3 years ago. He still dont have no rust poking out under the paint. Mike


----------



## Noxx (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job P CARROLL.
Long time no see right ?


----------



## hilld2000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Your pics look great....

I have a couple of questions if you don't mind...

1. You obviously prefer HCL over the deplating cell method for use with pins... What concentration of HCL did you use?
I have 32% HCl at present, would this work?

2. Do you simply cover the pins and stir them occassionally?
If so, how long does the 'cooking' take?

(Newbie..Still looking and learning....)
Many thanks
David


----------



## P_CARROLL (Jul 11, 2007)

I had a large number of pins to process-45lbs of mil spec avionics pins most ogf them with stainless collars on them which posed a special problem for nitric as it doesent dissolve stainless so I went with the cheaper yet effective HCl heated in a flask.Just because of the sheer volume of the work I had to do. this was just to recover the plating. I still need to go on to refining.


----------



## postmako (Jul 11, 2007)

Could you post a good picture of the Muriatic Acid? I need to get some soon...


----------



## P_CARROLL (Jul 11, 2007)

Its just regular muriatic acid available at the pool suppply store 32%


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 11, 2007)

This may seem like a dumb question but since I am a newbie.....Is muratic acid HCL in combination with other chemicals . And if is combined with other chemicals will the other chemicals affect the ability to purify your gold. Also can you give me your procedure step by step if possible. I am new at this andI am trying to find 2 processes to use in refining. I have decided on reverseelcetrop;ating as one (lazersteve) and am now looking for another


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 11, 2007)

There are basically 3 common grades of hydrochloric acid (HCl), in descending order of purity, strength, and cost: reagent grade; technical grade; and muriatic. They are all hydrochloric acid. The muriatic is slightly weaker and less pure than the others. Sometimes, the muriatic has a yellow color and that is an indication on iron - no problem. I have usually used muriatic and have not noticed an effect on the final gold purity.


----------



## 61 silverman (Jun 16, 2009)

for all the processes that are discussed on the forum muratic acid is as strong or as pure as you need .in some cases one would want to treat there material in muratic acid 1st then follow up with nitric.. rinsed to neutral ( PH 7 ) between acids..
often muratic is used as a cleaner of precipitated gold to rid it of trace metals...
I would suggest that before you get overwhelmed, tring too learn to much to fast,, Decide on what type of material you are interested in recovering and refining 1st.. take the time to understand what the steps are and why they are that way...With that knowledge you will be much more confident in procedding to more complex material...The easiest material is going to be plated material,, using the Deplating cell,, Have you read HOKE's book ?? Have you RE-READ HOKE'S BOOK..


----------

